# Where's the gun shows central Ohio???



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Where are all the gun shows at now a days? I know they had the one that's usually at the Franklin County Fair Grounds at westland mall. 

Is it still there? Are there any more else where near Columbus. 

Thanks


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

They have them in Hillard too (sp), But once you go there get a Paper from them they have all the dates where they are stopping at. Ill get a paper out later today, I should have them, But I wont be back on until tonite,
Cat Mazter


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems like I found a site for the PRO - Peoples Rights Organization before that had all their show dates. Give that a try.


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah that's the one I used to go to all the time. Couldn't remember the name and if I remember correctly that's the one they moved to westland mall. I'll have to check when I get home. Stupid work fire wall...

Hey cat if that's not the pro show that your talking about let me know!

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I beleive we are talking about the same show. We will have to hook up & go to one this Fall.
Cat Mazter


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds like a plan Cat! Maybe afterwards you can teach me how to catch some monster flat heads


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like a Plan then, If you find out when they are we will work out a Date to go. As Far as Catfishin, Come down anytime.  Just shoot me an e-mail.
Cat Mazter


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I do believe there is a show at the Westland Mall this weekend. I might go Saturday and check it out.


----------

